# Finally...



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

... got round to signing up to the owners club!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the club try this for size (without the stars)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good man


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

looks great, thanks!


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone know how i can get the ttoc pic under my name and for it to say im a TT owners club member?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Jen-TT said:


> anyone know how i can get the ttoc pic under my name and for it to say im a TT owners club member?


I would drop Nick (aka NEM) a PM he will be able to do it, you need to be added to the TTOC group


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

i think nick might have read my post.. its done.

cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I certainly did 

Welcome to the club!

Nick


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Jens "in the club"  :lol:


----------

